# Tank Leveling



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm setting up a 255g and just filled it for the first time to check my plumbing for leaks etc...
My tank sits slightly off level. It is 1/8" from side to side (6'span) and also 1/8" from front to back (2' span) do I worry about this??? It seems really close but I'm a perfectionist so what should I do fix it or leave it??? (It will be empty again so I can put in backgrounds etc...)
Thanks All.

Ben


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Use shims to level it.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I should mention the tank is on the 2nd floor above my carport (which is my next project). I'm going to close in my carport and make it into a garage and in doing so I could level off the floor that way. I really don't want to use shims if I can help it as my stand has a solid flat bottom.
Is 1/8" really a big deal??


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Is 1/8" really a big deal??


Probably not, but it's not a big deal to level it either using shims. Not sure why you'd rather take on leveling the floor. Most stands have a flat bottom and shimming works fine. What's your concern with using shims?


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd level it also. Strips of cardboard or something like that would work if you don't want to shim it.
I'm a perfectionist when it comes to getting the tanks dead level, drives my husband nuts. We've literally spent most all day moving and leveling a tank until I'm happy with it. You only have to do it once.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

My concern with using shims is that I have a 255g tank with another 50g+ sitting in the stand on a 6'x2' footprint my stand uses plywood on the bottom so the whole 6'x2' contacts the floor. If I shimmed my tank it would change this. If I leveled my house as far as I can tell I would only need to jack up one post to correct the problem.
I just don't like the idea of 4000lbs sitting on shims (over 300g of water + Tank is 560lbs empty + Stand must be 200-300lbs + Then the rocks etc..........) :roll:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Then, I'd go with whatever you're more comfortable with.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Prov  But also-that's exactly how my 250 g (8' x 2') tank stand is made, solid on the bottom. We used shims right next to each other instead of spacing them out. I didn't like the idea of only certain points of contact being the weight-bearers either. If I had your option of leveling the floor-I'd do that. My floors are solid concrete so I didn't really have that option.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks ksane
I think the method of leveling the floor instead is my prefered method as I have to do work down there anyways.
If I can get it any better I'm happy as I can only see the difference with a tape measure at the moment.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 1, 2008)

Even with a full 6' x 2' sheet of plywood or solid bottom contacting the floor you're still going to have points of (a lot) higher pressure at the corners, where center supports contact the bottom lengths of the stand and along the perimeter of the bottom of the stand. Yeah it helps a little bit but it isn't going to be significant enough to go leveling the whole house over shimming it. To have the weight evenly distributed through that whole 6' x 2' area on the bottom you'd have to use a solid block of something for your stand.

Personally, 1/8" over a 6' diagonal span isn't something I would worry about. I guess it could be noticeable if your water level is below the top trim of the tank but it isn't going to cause any safety issues.

If you're absolutely **** bent on leveling it shimming around the entire perimeter (no gaps between shims) so you don't lose any support would be the best option if you don't go leveling your whole room like you're thinking.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

If it was my tank it would be level! Whether you do the stand or the floor is up to you. .125" in two directions is unacceptable to me. 
$.02,
Dan


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

DanDee said:


> If it was my tank it would be level! Whether you do the stand or the floor is up to you. .125" in two directions is unacceptable to me.
> $.02,
> Dan


Hey DanDee will your $.02 be sent by cash or money order :lol: I'm going to change my house to suit my aquarium.................. I'll let everyone know how that goes :roll: And ya the .125" is going to bother me (more the 2' direction than the 6' one)


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

BenHugs said:


> I'm going to change my house to suit my aquarium.................. I'll let everyone know how that goes :roll:


lol! Spoken by a true fish-keeper!!


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope you have foam between the tank and stand. If you jack up one corner to level the tank, you may introduce a twisting force that could cause your tank to split a seam.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

vfc said:


> I hope you have foam between the tank and stand. If you jack up one corner to level the tank, you may introduce a twisting force that could cause your tank to split a seam.


Thanks vfc 
I don't think I have to worry about that as when I jack up the house from the corner it should only tilt the entire floor not twist the tank. I also glued a foam backed carpet (facing down) under my stand it allows me to move the tank when empty on my laminate floors and does have some give to it. The tank itself is also sitting on this foam backed carpet.
Oh and I'm going to jack the house with the tank empty........maybe I'll do that today :thumb:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I've now changed my house to suit my tank. :roll: 
By jacking up the corner of my carport 1/4" I now have my tank level to about a 1/16" or less I'm going to fill it and see if this measurment holds.
Would everyone agree that a 1/16" or less is acceptable for your own tanks???


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd agree. I'm not even sure I could see 1/16" on the tape measure or level lol
The peace of mind was worth it, wasn't it?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

ksane said:


> I'd agree. I'm not even sure I could see 1/16" on the tape measure or level lol
> The peace of mind was worth it, wasn't it?


Since it was only about half an hour to fix my house.....
I guess it was worth it on a few levels (HA)


----------

